# Moving to Fuerteventura...



## ruisantos (May 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone! lane:

Great looking forum!

My partner and I are living in the UK for 2 years now (we are Portuguese). Went to Fuerteventura in April for a 7 day holiday and we decided to relocate there.
I know that employment is an issue in Spain and I have been saving (more) in the last couple of months to make sure we are safe (financially) while we look for jobs in the island. We have decided that we are going to try and move to Fuerteventura. Obviously if things go awfully wrong we can always go back but we are really determined on "building a life" in Fuerteventura.

We are looking for a long term let (something between 6 months and a year) at caleta de fuste or corralejo.
Bearing in mind the difficult situation in terms employment, do you think that we are going to struggle to find a job in a restaurant/bar/hotel in the summer? We are going to move in the begginning of July.

Really sorry about all these questions but just trying to know what you think as I presume that you are living on the island and have a much better understanding of how things are and work.

Please kindly let me know if you have any house/apartment to let around Caleta or if you know anyone who has properties to rent. My monthly budget will be around 350/450 Euros.

/SNIP/

Thank you so much in advance! 

Rui


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ruisantos said:


> Hi Everyone! lane:
> 
> Great looking forum!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I can't speak for Fuerteventura specifically, but around here & from what I've seen on news reports on the TV, summer jobs are already being advertised & snapped up, so I suspect that July might be rather late to arrive


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Canary isles do not really have seasons, because of the year round sunshine, the larger islands attract tourists year round.

Cannot help you with up to date information on Fuerteventura, but most of the larger islands tourism is on the increase.

Good luck!!


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there,
I live on the island of La Palma but my daughter lives and works in Fuerteventura. In fact we are just back from a week over there, staying in Corralejo. 
Apart from being quite impressed with the place as it's bustling with tourists but still plenty of space for everyone, I was interested to see the different jobs British expats were doing. 
For example, cleaning apartments, bar work, sun care advisors, a book shop owner, massage therapist, surfing teachers as well as on-line work ie website design and marketing. 
I got into conversation with the book shop owner and he said that the mistake many people make who are thinking of relocating is that they think they'll earn a decent salary and that just doesn't happen as a rule. I'd second that! 
So whilst it's a cheaper cost of living, it's more than likely you'll earn a fraction of what is earned in the UK or home country. 
For renting a place, you can get a nice one bed apartment at Atlantic Gardens in Corralejo for 400€ per month with a six month contract. 
Good luck with it!


----------

